# Insurance



## Lostinthemix (Sep 11, 2019)

What do y’all pay monthly for car insurance? Just curious..


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

$117/mo with USAA. That includes about $10 for the rideshare rider.


----------



## Lostinthemix (Sep 11, 2019)

No kidding! Gonna have to check them out. Thank you!


----------

